# saved a life today



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

so I was gone for over an hour today... went to drug store, cable company, and dairy stop came home and found my botilla on the floor cold and dry. I said "OH NO, my botilla!," so I picked him up and put him in the water just to check. His gills started moving and about 20 minutes later he was swimming around again. I hate to think how long he was on the floor....


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

what is a botilla?

glad you saved him  :thumb:


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

doh! I spelled it wrong. Botia, lol
ill find a pic
http://losdelpanda.es/WIKI/index.php?ti ... ACHATA.jpg


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

yoyo loach  i really like the skunk botia's.good job glad you got back in time =D>


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Some of those loaches are practicly bullet proof. I had a Dojo jump and be out of the water for several hours. Found him all dried out on the floor , but I put him in the tank just to see (thought I saw a little gill movement) and mine came around as well. Loaches can be very tough and resiliant little guys.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

demonsoni said:


> doh! I spelled it wrong. Botia, lol
> ill find a pic
> http://losdelpanda.es/WIKI/index.php?ti ... ACHATA.jpg


ah cool


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a few loaches and one jumped out and I didn't find him until atleast a month later. And no I didn't try to revive him I just chalked that one up as a loss. They are definitely a group of jumpers though.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Most fish are tougher than people think, Nice save. And good timing.


----------

